# Show lead?



## Doggroomer812

I am looking into buying a show lead for my puppy (we start conformation classes soon). I don't know where to start looking! I don't know which style won't break the neck hair. I love the beaded leads, but need something simpler and more plain invade he would chew through it. He does not wear a regular collar ever, just a slip lead when we walk.

Links would be great!


----------



## Doggroomer812

*Also*

Are there any books I should be reading? I have the Shirlee Kalstone book, are there other poodle books like that? Or other show books?


----------



## outwest

The color depends on the color of your poodle. I have a white one for a cream poodle, very thin, made of parachute nylon. You get a short lead of the same material, usually in black. Black poodles have black collars. 

You want the super thin parachute nylon. It's really strong. Don't get the fatter regular nylon. 

I bought mine at a dog show, but here is a link so you can see what they are. You can get a collar and lead separately (that what I got) or a slip all in one:
Parachute Show Lead with Bolt Snap
Here's another place:
PARACHUTE Nylon Collars - Cherrybrook

Here's the collar. These are thin and small and don't mess up the hair on a long haired dog (read the reviews). Most standard poodles do great with these. They are too thin for, say, a bull strong mastiff, but perfect for a spoo. You want the length about 2-3 inches bigger than their neck, so buy a couple (they're cheap) in different sizes to use as he grows:
http://www.jbpet.com/parachute-choke,207.html#ReadReviews

At dog shows you can often find them in a rainbow of colors, but they are supposed to not be noticeable when you show your dog.


----------



## vtomblin

Never use a chain. I know some do but i used a snake chain that is supposed to be safe for coat at a fun match when mine was 4 months old. In the couple of hours it chewed off over an inch of coat in a ring around her neck. I use the nylon choke and leash. I think it should be all the same colour. Light dog light choke and leash ditto for dark. I have used the nylon with my old english sheepdogs since i was 14. Should have never tried anything else. I like a short 2 foot leash because pups should not be given too much lead. That's when they jump buck and play. I got one with beads and had to hold it above the beads and she got all goofy because of the extra leeway I gave her. When your dog is a special and is perfectly trained to show and you are just there for support thats when you pull out the leash with bling! In handling class i just use a neck protector choke like dogsinstyle makes. You don't need to use the show choke for class. It'll save you coat and knots. Good luck. Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1

We use a very fine jewelers link chain on both our mini and standard for show. I haven't seen any hair loss from them. We also use a loop end lead so the snap doesn't weigh the leash down. That's just our preference. My daughter has plain leads and also beaded leads. 1 beaded is a kangaroo that she loves and she recently got a paracord beaded that she will be trying out in about 2 weeks at an AKC show. She will be showing her mini, a friends Aussie and a friends GSD. Any ideas on getting an Aussie's legs sparkling white? He got a reserve to a 4 point major with my daughter and it came down to the fact his legs weren't white enough. We're going to try Shimmer Lights in the purple bottle and see if that will work. The Chris Christianson didn't work on him. His legs just have a slight yellow cast. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

I use the fine link choker chain as well, both with parachute and kangaroo lead. The chain can get matted in the coat, especially when the dog is sprayed up. This can result in coat loss.It takes practice too keep the choke (with the circles) portion out of the coat. I just prefer the look of them, and it's what I'm used to.

My niece does junior handling and has only had a few training sessions/times in the ring - she really struggles with the chain one, she has had it get tangled in the coat one too many times and now she uses a nylon choke, it works much better for her.

I agree that the shorter leads work better with puppies!

I guess what I'm saying is that it comes down to personal choice and what works for you, LOL. 

*Poodlesrule 1* I'm not much help when it comes to any other breed than poodles, but I have a couple of friends who show/breed shelties and I've seen them chalk the white portions of the dog.


----------



## Doggroomer812

*White legs*

Try scrubbing the aussie's legs with ivory bar soap... Like wet the leg and bar and just rub rub rub... Sometimes that works. You can also try a cleaner with enzymes to break down the urine just like the stuff you would clean your carpets with. 

Have you tried b3 shampoo on the Aussie legs? I love it's whitening power.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1

Well, back in my day I showed horses so I got to thinking - I used old fashioned blueing for the sock. (My red dun could get soooo dirty on his sock) The old fashioned blueing is hard to find so I did some more thinking and remembered a shampoo that is used on people with white hair. It's called Shimmer Lights. The owner of the Aussie got some and used it and has already noticed a difference in his legs. I recommemded she use is every couple of days on his legs letting it sit for about 5-10 minutes then rinse and dry. The bath for the show I told her to use it on his body so the white will have that glistening factor. Now all we can hope for is points or a major.


----------

